# Memorial Day Weekend



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are people going this weekend?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Island Park.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My girlfriend has to work saturday & monday :x , So it might be a trip to the berry in my little boat, Or mabey It will be camping somewhere without her :lol: (She would kick my azzz) So , probrably just a solo trip to the berry on saturday or monday!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaving thursday for otter creek... Planning on hitting koosherem and piute this weekend as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Suppose to go to Evanston to a Motorcycle Ralley. But if it rains I'm curling up on the couch and watch a movie (Wild Hogs or Easy Rider). :mrgreen:


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be taking the wife & kids to Disneyland over the weekend (Thank god for the tax rebate coming back in time _O- ) Stevo, Wish we could go up with you, Let me know how the fishing is. Mabey we can get my boat out the weekend after for some of those juicy cutts.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> I will be taking the wife & kids to Disneyland over the weekend (Thank god for the tax rebate coming back in time _O- ) Stevo, Wish we could go up with you, Let me know how the fishing is. Mabey we can get my boat out the weekend after for some of those juicy cutts.


You dont by chance want another kid do you old man?? I like Disneyland :roll: . Ill see what I can come up with. This time im taking my life jacket :lol: (fell out of the **** boat last time) You finally willing to let me get your boat dirty??? Its not a boat until it gets fish slime in it. If so, you better not cry like a little woman again!!! :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

going for a long weekend. going to do some riding,fishing, shotoing bows, guns drinking beer and scouting for deer.We are heading to redcreek area. cant wait leave on wensday after noon and comeing back on tuesday after noon.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife, daughter and I are headed to Scofield. Hopefully the weekend weather will not be as wet and cold as it sounds like it will be. Being cooped up in a tent with a 5 ear old could be interesting.

Mark


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will stay home and avoid the crowds.
Next weekend-Willard Bay!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The plans are to float the Lower Henrys on Fri. Fish Henrys Lake Sat. morning if the ice is gone.(Last report I have is Henrys is still froze). Float Box Canyon Sat afternoon, Sunday, and Monday. But things can change.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

East..... <<--O/


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> The plans are to float the Lower Henrys on Fri. Fish Henrys Lake Sat. morning if the ice is gone.(Last report I have is Henrys is still froze). Float Box Canyon Sat afternoon, Sunday, and Monday. But things can change.


I talked to my buddy in IP and he said today, Henry's is still frozen. IP reservoir is at ice off right now, the water in front of our cabin is open, but once you get to Bill's it's pretty much solid, 18" is what I've been told.

Hope to see you up there. Where are you staying?

T


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Henry's Lake had about 50' of open water around the edges as of Saturday. If you're fishin the Henry's Fork avoid the muddy section upstream from Ashton Res to Warm River.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hitting the Berry on saturday. Going to try out the new pontoon. WOOT WOOT! It'll be good to get out, hopefully its not too cold up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I going to try and make it to a place that has as few people as possible. The traffic battle on the way might be horrible, but I'll swallow that pill if my lake is quiet. 8) 

I just hope I don't run into any Sheriff's checkpoints or anything. They take forever!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm heading to the hospital where my wife is going to have our baby. ITS A BOY. I'm excited to have a future hunting fishing buddy  .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

May the childbirth go smoothly. Congratulations.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Henry's Lake had about 50' of open water around the edges as of Saturday. If you're fishin the Henry's Fork avoid the muddy section upstream from Ashton Res to Warm River.


Did you go with Jared or just talk to him or neither? I would imagine it's muddy at lower mesa as well.

Thanks for the info Cody.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Also to Strawberry to try the new pontoon. It will probably be packed up there!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I talked to my buddy in IP and he said today, Henry's is still frozen. IP reservoir is at ice off right now, the water in front of our cabin is open, but once you get to Bill's it's pretty much solid, 18" is what I've been told.
> 
> Hope to see you up there. Where are you staying?
> 
> T


 We'll / I will be camping out. Probably by the Henrys lake outlet Fri. night and closer to Island park dam the other nights. Started out with 2 groups of us with 2 boats going and now it's down to me and one other person who is still telling me maybe. It 'll probably end up being just me. If you see someone solo in a green Clackacraft with a black lab riding shotgun floating down the river, Say hi. It 'll probably be me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll look for you. If you get bored, we'll probably be at Lakeside every night. You're more than welcome to join. I think we're leaving the boat home this trip, so look for us wading!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Going to the Old Ephraim Mountain Men's, Cache Valley Rendezvous and try not to get wet. For those of you unfamiliar with it, proceed up Blacksmith Fork Canyon and take the Left Hand Fork turn off. The camp is about a mile up the road. Lots of traders, good food and lots of dudes and dudetts dressed like mountain men and women. Shooting, throwing hawks and knives, a "situation shoot" that is a hoot. BS'n around the council fire etc. A good time every year and this won't be any different.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> > Henry's Lake had about 50' of open water around the edges as of Saturday. If you're fishin the Henry's Fork avoid the muddy section upstream from Ashton Res to Warm River.
> ...


I went up and camped with Jared for a while, but had some friends also staying in Ashton. So I spent a couple days there too. The only section of the H Fork I saw was right at Ashton and it was muddy, but most of the water in the river is from a spring. My impression from talking to people is that Warm river is the first main tributary that is fed by runoff so if you go upstream from that it should be fairly clear. The same was true of the Madison upstream from the west fork but that's clear because its a tailwater. As far as Henry's lake, I have lost interest in fishing it early. Just haven't done as well there the last few trips, so I'm going in mid June this year.


----------

